# Babies are on the ground for ******* Acres



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Goodmorning all!!! Although it feels like it should still be beditme for me. I've been up nearly all night waiting for babies. They arrived when I would have woke up normally. The stinkers!!! Kadisha, my 2 year old doe had twin does!!!!! Last year she had a single doe, I wonder if i'll be lucky enough to get triplet does next year. One is mostly white looking and the other one is a creme colored one-so at least they both look different. It feels pretty good to start out my kidding season 2-0. Scrumptious will probably give me bucks;-). Needless to say so far this Monday has been absolutely marvelous! :leap: :girl: :girl:  :wahoo:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the twin does! :stars: What a way to start off the week! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Not only is that an awesome way to start off the week but the kidding season also!! :clap: :leap: :clap: :leap: 

Congrats and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:wahoo: That is so awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!! wahoo :leap: two girls wow nice


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! What a way to start the season! Hope Scrumptious gives you does too!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on two healthy kids and does to boot! Pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... :leap:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on the does!!! Send some luck my way please...  I need does, too!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, hopefully I get at least one doe out of Scrumptious-it would be a bonus if it were colorful to-although I know color doesn't matter. Yeah, i'll have to get pictures done.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I bet they are adorable! :stars:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

They are pretty cute. They look tiny compared to their Saanen roomates. It was well worth the lost hours of sleep(which I just got up from a nap) to get them here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: CONGRATULATIONS! :stars:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Scrumptious kidded overnight with triplets-2 does and a buck all colorful. She seems to have a theme going on with the 2 does and a buck. She 2 does and a buck last year. Now I have a break untill my next one kids and hopefully soon i'll grab the camera and get a photo of all of my kids to show you all. Now, I get to wait and see what my buck Catamaran produces for kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you are starting off kidding season with a bang!! And lots of :girl: too!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations! you got what you ordered! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wahoo: congrats :leap:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, now I just have Ella, Emily, and Lily to have kids. Lily will be the last purebred kids born for the year. Ella and Emily are half Saanen/half LaMancha and are bred to my LaMancha buck. I figure i'll probably have mostly white/creme kids born out of them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You are probably right but you can never be too sure! Those sneaky things will do it just to spite you! Ha!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, it would be great to get some more kids with color.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when are they due?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

The LaMancha crosses Ella and Emily are due on 15th and the 18th, and Lily is due on April 17th.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Emily kidded with a buck and a doe overnight. My first Catamaran babies. Essie is the new doelings name. Her sister might kid today.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats :leap: :leap: Now for the pictures!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet! Congratulations


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

It is windy and cold out so pictures my be a long time out. I may wait 'till Lily kids so I can just get a group picture of them all. I'm sure glad Essie has gopher ears-not that it matters but I prefer them over the elf ones. Ella still hasn't kidded-but that is fine with me it is way to cold out to be outside. Although I hope she holds out 'till daylight tomorrow so i'm not up all night. But, I guess it doesn't matter much anyways since I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the newest additions!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Ella kidded overnight with twin doelings-one cream, and one is brownish colored. I'll have to wait 'till it's daylight more to tell for sure what color the one is. I was just surprised to get a colorful kid out of her. I went out around 2 or so and checked on her and she'd just had the creme colored doeling and then she plopped out the other one. It was nice not to have to assist. Both doelings look like they have gopher ears. So, now it is down to miss Lilly be a pilly to have her kids. I think she may have twins to. I dont know what it is with all these first fresheners thinking they need to have twins for me. I'm pretty sure it is safe to say that this year has definately been a doe year for me. 

Kadisha- :girl: :girl: 
Scrumptioius- :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Ella- :girl: :girl: 
Emily- :girl: :boy: 
Wow, I dont know if i'm looking forward to at least 7 yearlings coming in the barn next year. I will have at least 8 first fresheners next year one being a first freshing 2 year old. Needless to say I will be doing a major downsizing next year. :hair:  I may make it easy and keep one dry.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on sooooooo many babies...lol.. :leap:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the Congrats. I so couldn't wait for kidding season to get here, now it is almost done-after Lily kids. At least I may not have to think of anymore names for kids this year-unless Lily has two does. One will be Rose-and i'm thinking of "Tiger Lily" if there is a 2nd one.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Lily kidded this morning with a buck and a doe. My neice will be happy that she had a doe since she chose the name for her-Rose. Now, i'm down to one more to kid. Topper was suppsed to be a dry yearling-but I guess my mom's saanen buck had other plans when he decided to break through the fence one day. I am up to 8 doelings so far. Next year's kidding season is going to be crazy!!!!!! :hair:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on all the girls and a small amount of boys!! :girl:


----------

